# do u watch televisions?



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

I watch television. =D Though, the shows I watch vary from time to time. For instance, there used to be a time when I couldn't miss Seinfeld for the world, but now I'm just like, "Meh, I might watch it whenever it's on...then again...maybe not." Though, there are a few shows that I'll never, ever get tired of.

One of these shows for me, is *Gilmore Girls*. 

Now, I know, after Rory's high school years ended, and she went to high school, the show began to slightly decline, but that doesn't mean it wasn't good. ;D I was obsessed with this show two summer's ago, and that eventually lead to me buying, yes, that's right,* buying* all the Gilmore Girls seasons on DVD, (well, I'm still missing the last season, but with the check I cashed today, I has feeling that Season 7 is going to be part of collection any day now. =D) Yes, I know...usually all forms of media are free, especially on the internets, but I actually wanted the pretty DVD covers. <3 

Joan of Arcadia also never gets old for me, though, I can't find the first season on DVD anywhere, and the one time I did find it, I didn't have the money on me to purchase it. T-T It's a show about a person who communicates with the many different variations of God. I'm not necessarily religious, but 4-5 years ago, Joan of Arcadia was my connection to anything righteous. XD; It was just a fun show, I never really saw the show as teaching me things, just as a light form of entertainment. 

Recently, I started watching Friends again. No clue why, I've just been finding myself channel surfing at around 5 PM everyday, and found that Friends was on...and...well...I've started to fall in love with that show again. Simple, feel good show. =3 "I'll be there for yoooou~"

Well...I'm done. XD; Your turn. *Hands you the mic*


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 9, 2008)

Not a lot, my sisters (who are young) rule the tv.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 9, 2008)

Only child.

I get to dominate the TV.


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

XD; I just love this forum diversity.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

To add to that, I occasionally watch telly but not really.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 9, 2008)

I never watch television.  My parents are usually always watching and there's never anything interesting anyway.


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 9, 2008)

Its strange, I watch tons at my dad's house but little at my mum's. I suspect it related to the presence of sky at one and various games consoles at the other.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 9, 2008)

I rarely watch what's on TV; if there's a show I like, I'll just buy the DVD box set so I don't have to sit through adverts. I like 24, most sitcoms (Friends, Will & Grace, Scrubs), House MD, The IT Crowd, David Atternburogh's documentaries and more that I've forgotten. I'm partway through series 1 of Northern Exposure I want to wach Pushing Dasies and maybe Heroes.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 9, 2008)

The only thing that I regularly watch on the television is Charmed although I'll also watch Scrubs and Family Guy. Also QI.

I mostly just buy DVDs and watch programmes that way. It's easier and I can watch things in sequence as I want to.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 9, 2008)

I nearly never watch TV unless there's a cool documentary or they're airing a film I want to see or something.
I used to watch House on the telly but then I caught the original English version and started buying the DVDs instead of watching the French dub.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 9, 2008)

I only watch Red Dwarf, Scrubs, Doctor Who and Family Guy on the telly. 
Oh and random cartoons when I'm bored out of my mind and there is nothing else to do.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

I have my own TV, plus we have 8 other TVs in the house. (My family's a little obsessed.)

I usually watch it a little before I go to bed; usually, whatever's on E!


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 9, 2008)

I only use it for music channels seriously. And sometimes I watch the news.


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 9, 2008)

yes
i'm watching tv right now


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

Ooo, sweet, what are you watching? 8D


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 9, 2008)

Erika said:


> Ooo, sweet, what are you watching? 8D


summer heights high
it's an austrailian comedy show
it's epic


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 9, 2008)

No, I don't. There's rarely anything on TV worth watching.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't technically "watch" it that much. I usually have it on whilst I go on the computer because I don't feel like listening to music and I just want to listen to the babbling of the TV even though I'm not really paying attention.

Shows I do watch when I'm actually paying attention to the TV: Scrubs, Charmed, That 70's Show, and Star Trek: TNG.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 9, 2008)

Ooh, yes. TNG is awesome. But it's on DVD, so I don't watch it with ads strewn about.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 9, 2008)

I love TV. My brother has his own TV, and my sister and I pretty much like the same things, so I don't have to worry about somebody else taking it most of the time. I watch Family Guy, South Park, Futurama, The Office, Heroes, House, Criminal Minds, American Idol, America's Got Talent, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, I Love the New Millennium, Blind Date, Viva La Bam, Jackass, almost every game show that's on, random shows about serial killers like Most Evil, and sometimes other stuff if I'm really bored.

I have Comcast so I usually record things and watch them later, so then that way I can fast forward through the boring commercials. Unless they're Billy Mays commercials. Or those Wilford Brimley ones about diabetes. Those are always fun.


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

Those serial killer shows are awesome. XD; People do the darnedest things.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 9, 2008)

Crazy Weavile said:


> Ooh, yes. TNG is awesome. But it's on DVD, so I don't watch it with ads strewn about.


Unfortunately, we (as in my parents) don't have the money to buy DVDs of the entire series. (This applies for other shows I like as well. Such as Sex and The City, I forgot to mention that one.) And when commercials DO come on, I just put it on mute and go on the computer. Then I unmute it when the show's back on.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 9, 2008)

An understandable reason to use the overpriced cable/satellite service.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 9, 2008)

My parents tend to watch a lot of obscure shows in different languages (in Spanish), which most likely would not be on DVD, which is why they pay for the overpriced satellite service in the first place instead of buying DVDs. It's their choice really, they're the ones with the money. ;;Shrugs;;


----------



## Erika (Jul 10, 2008)

*Nods* That Galavision has some really weird stuff.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 10, 2008)

I watch South Park, Batman, Spiderman, Scrubs, and Doctor Who periodically.  Go go thingy to record things?  not a tivo but like tivo!


----------



## Flareth (Jul 10, 2008)

I watch Nick (Even though it stinks), Pinky and the Brain, maybe Batman or Superman if I wake up early.

I watch Ren and Stimpy on DVD.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 10, 2008)

If I hear of a particularly good series, I'll watch it religiously until it ends (see: Doctor Who, Heroes, etc.). Aside from that, I'll sometimes just slob out on the sofa in the evenings and watch whatever comedy's on at the moment. I also follow the news quite regularly.

Aside from that, I don't watch an awful lot of TV. Five, six hours a week at most?


----------



## CNiall (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm like goldenquagsire in that if there's a series that I particularly like airing (see: Doctor Who, Heroes) and I can watch it from the beginning, I'll watch it religiously, but aside from that and the news I'll just buy DVDs of the series I want to watch.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't watch television*s*. I only watch one at a time. I'm not like Granddad in _Only Fools and Horses_.

But the one I _do_ watch, I watch _a lot_.


----------

